# Critérium du Dauphiné 2015, June 7-14 2015 **** Spoilers ****



## Shaun (19 May 2015)

http://www.letour.com/criterium-du-dauphine/2015/us/


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2015)

Should be a good race as usual but may not tell us much about the Tour - Nibali is down for it but Quintana's going to Switzerland. Presumably Contador will be resting after the Giro too. Not clear yet what Froome is doing.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> Should be a good race as usual but may not tell us much about the Tour - Nibali is down for it but Quintana's going to Switzerland. Presumably Contador will be resting after the Giro too. Not clear yet what Froome is doing.


I'd have thought that Froome should be doing it - he's definitely under-raced this year.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2015)

Sure, it's just a question of whether he does this one or Switzerland. I'd have thought this one is more likely though. 

On the subject of being under-raced, it doesn't seem to have done Aru or Landa any harm.


----------



## Roscoe (31 May 2015)

I think Froome will be there with his Tour team, final fine tuning. Will Porte be there though?


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2015)

They've looked Porte in his caravan for a good long think about what he did.


----------



## Roscoe (31 May 2015)

hahahahaha, I think he'll be off on a long holiday in his caravan


----------



## rich p (31 May 2015)

There's an article in yesterday's Guardian about Porte and the motorhome in uncomplimentary terms. Koenig turned it down after Porte bailed and it became a team talk bus.


----------



## Roscoe (31 May 2015)

I can understand the thinking behind, but from a team harmony point of view, not so sure. Elitist perhaps.


----------



## rich p (31 May 2015)

Roscoe said:


> I can understand the thinking behind, but from a team harmony point of view, not so sure. Elitist perhaps.


The article asked you to imagine if every team had a couple of huge motorhomes for their lead riders.The chaos and congestion on the small roads and mtn top finishes, loss of income to the stage hosts and hotels.
Here's the link
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2015/may/29/richie-porte-giro-d-italia-motorhome


----------



## mjr (31 May 2015)

Nibali to CdeD too. http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/05/news/froome-and-nibali-to-face-off-at-dauphine_372019


----------



## Dayvo (31 May 2015)

Roscoe said:


> hahahahaha, I think he'll be off on a long holiday in his caravan



He'd be better off looking in his crystal ball and selling lucky heather.


----------



## Booyaa (31 May 2015)

Roscoe said:


> I can understand the thinking behind, but from a team harmony point of view, not so sure. Elitist perhaps.


It was defo worth the try, doesn't seem to have worked very well though although the nature of the exit of Porte won't help a clear outcome being made.


----------



## smutchin (31 May 2015)

I don't think the motor home was the problem.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> I don't think the motor home was the problem.


It must have helped if only from the fact it eliminated the fact that Porte had to do the extra climbing up the stairs to his hotel room every night.


----------



## HF2300 (1 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> It must have helped if only from the fact it eliminated the fact that Porte had to do the extra climbing up the stairs to his hotel room every night.



I heard Astana used a lift.


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I heard Astana used a lift.


Mechanical doping?
I heard that Tinko Saxoff used the stairs but by the third floor Basso and Kreuziger were dropped and Bertie was isolated.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2015)

If you think being dumped by your girlfriend via social media is bad, imagine being told on twitter that you've got to go and slog your guts out round the alps next week...


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2015)

It's a bit of a stellar line-up for the Dauphine, makes you realize who was missing for the Giro, includes, Nibali, Froome, Kelderman, Costa, Valverde, Rodriguez, Van Garderen, Talansky, Bardet (if he finishes his exams), Martin, Alaphilippe, to name but some and it's on ITV4 so those with a Stella line-up can enjoy the evening highlights.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

Stage 1 underway, the peloton riding thru Albertville; group of 4 off the front





pic courtesy of Cannondale-Garmin on twitter


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2015)

Strong riding from Kennaugh - well done lad


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

I was wondering why I couldn't find any live coverage anywhere... until eventually it dawned on me that it was all over and I'd missed it. Doh! Did they set off particularly early or something?

Well done Kennaugh though. Looking forward to the highlights later - sounds well worth watching even though I know the result already.


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Did they set off particularly early or something?


Tennis, innit.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Pah!

Still, it makes a change to see a couple of nice wholesome sportsmen on telly who don't have any truck with that performance enhancing drugs nonsense, right?


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Did they set off particularly early or something?



11am start.

I look forward to the day that Andy Murray retires and we all get back to not giving a toss about tennis.


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Still, it makes a change to see a couple of nice wholesome sportsmen on telly who don't have any truck with that performance enhancing drugs nonsense, right?


Wiggins and Froome? Or bubaline and ballade, as my phone thinks Nibali and Valverde are called?


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> 11am start.
> 
> I look forward to the day that Andy Murray retires and we all get back to not giving a toss about tennis.


Never have never will. I was cycling through Wimbledon when Andy Murray scored his winning shot and it was horrible, nobbers everywhere doing nobber things.


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> nobbers everywhere doing nobber things.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Nobbers gonna nob.


----------



## robertob (8 Jun 2015)

Very brave performance from Kennaugh yesterday. Great that he managed to hold on. I was sure he'd be caught!


----------



## RobNewcastle (8 Jun 2015)

Would be good to see Kennaugh force his way into the tour team this year. He's proved himself in the mountains and obviously handy for the TTT. What do people reckon?

You'd have to say with Froome that Porte, Roche, Poels, Thomas, Stannard will probably go so that leaves 3 spots.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2015)

There are plenty of other contenders - Henao, Konig, Siutsou, Kiryienka, Zandio, Nordhaug, Nieve, Konig...

I thought Kennaugh deserved a place in the Tour team last year but he wasn't picked despite his good form.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Never have never will. I was cycling through Wimbledon when Andy Murray scored his winning shot and it was horrible, nobbers everywhere doing nobber things.



It's just the same when the tennis isn't on...

p.s. well done Kennaugh!


----------



## RobNewcastle (8 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> There are plenty of other contenders - Henao, Konig, Siutsou, Kiryienka, Zandio, Nordhaug, Nieve, Konig...
> 
> I thought Kennaugh deserved a place in the Tour team last year but he wasn't picked despite his good form.



Yeah Lopez as per usual was pretty much ineffective again in the tour from memory. That's a good point about the other riders, I guess a lot will depend on recovery from the Giro for the riders who've ridden there. Sky rate the older of the Henao brothers very highly don't they in terms of his climbing ability and given the climbs in this years tour you'd imagine people like him will be at the forefront.

Be interesting to see how things pan out selection wise.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2015)

Bouhanni needed that one really, as did Cofidis. EBH seemed to go from a long way out.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2015)

Dammit, missed it again - but I was taking my son out to lunch, so that's OK. Good result for Bouhanni. Wonder if FDJ are going to regret letting him go come the Tour...

Just noticed Tiesj Benoot finished 4th on yesterday's stage. Impressive. He can't be far off his first big race win.


----------



## ayceejay (8 Jun 2015)

Egads it looks like the foreign chappies are taking over again, what.


----------



## raindog (9 Jun 2015)

Are you referring to a Frenchman winning a stage in a French race as foreign?


----------



## robertob (9 Jun 2015)

Dauphine is so early on, as someone who has to work sometimes in order to buy some bread and coffee, I do miss to watch it on T, says I'm happy that there are some nice people uploading stage highlights on youtube:


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2015)

I watched the highlights on ITV4 yesterday evening. Boulting & Millar make a pretty good commentary team. Apparently they did the Tour of Yorkshire as well but I didn't see any of that. Would be great if they kept them on for the big one...


----------



## mjr (9 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> I watched the highlights on ITV4 yesterday evening. Boulting & Millar make a pretty good commentary team. Apparently they did the Tour of Yorkshire as well but I didn't see any of that. Would be great if they kept them on for the big one...


Highly unlikely - P&P will be probably be cheaper because they'd be doing it anyway for SBS/NBCSN/whatever-OLN-Canada-is-now and then itv can send Ned out on the road as usual. But it is an improvement for the smaller races and I even quite like the "generic London cycling" studio set they've got Gary and Chris sat in for TdY and this.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Highly unlikely - P&P will be probably be cheaper because they'd be doing it anyway for SBS/NBCSN/whatever-OLN-Canada-is-now



Yeah, I assume that will be the case. I suspect we're stuck with Tweedledum & Tweedledumber until they eventually retire. Or die, whichever comes sooner.

Back to the racing: another _incredible_ performance from Astana today...


----------



## mjr (9 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, I assume that will be the case. I suspect we're stuck with Tweedledum & Tweedledumber until they eventually retire. Or die, whichever comes sooner.


If you want a giggle, let's all tweet itvcycling at the start of the tour to complain about the commentators and ask why they're not using the ones from the Tour de Yorkshire and CdD 


> Back to the racing: another _incredible_ performance from Astana today...


They looked super-strong, well-prepared and totally recovered after yesterday, putting in a performance that seemed not normal.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2015)

Another poor ttt from Sky, putting Froome 30 seconds down on most of his rivals and he was clearly not happy at the end.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

User said:


> I like them and They do make a refreshing change and it's time for a TDF change but they do need to work on their rider recognition especially in the bunch sprints, hopefully this will improve the more they commentate....


Are they worse at rider recognition than the muppets?


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2015)

David Millar is quite good at recognising "Jack" and "Andrew" and "Dan"... 

He also recognised Gatis Smukulis just from his calves yesterday.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2015)

Yeah Ned was still identifying riders in the sprint when it had finished. I suspect it's a bit of an art and he'll get better. He's certainly better than me at it.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

From calling the jersey, a yellow jumper, to lead commentator is quite a leap for Ned.


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2015)

Just heard Bouhanni interviewed on FranceInfo - he reckons he can get through today's stage at the front for another sprint. I reckon it's more likely a break could go all the way. Will there be any attacks from the favourites on that last little climb?


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

Looks like a perfect stage for a punchy rider like... Edvald Boasson Hagen, eh, @rich p ?

Suspect the climb is slightly too far from the finish to make a real difference, but I may well be wrong on that.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2015)

I thought Sky had done badly in the ttt but I just realized Bardet is a minute back. That could blow any chances of a podium come the tour if they repeat that performance.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

From Inrng:
"Tinkoff-Saxo unveiled new camouflage kit for the Tour de France but finished 19th proving you don’t need stealth clothing to go unnoticed."


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Will there be any attacks from the favourites on that last little climb?



The two escapees just hit the start of the climb. There's a tight, narrow turn into the road, so anyone not near the front of the peloton risks getting distanced. Could be interesting.

Ooh, and there's just been a crash in the peloton...


----------



## tug benson (10 Jun 2015)

the Peloton destroyed the gap the front 2 had


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

Van der Sande looked pretty cooked anyway.

...although he seems to have recovered a bit on the descent.


----------



## tug benson (10 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Van der Sande looked pretty cooked anyway.


and now working for a team mate


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

tug benson said:


> and now working for a team mate



Tim Wellens. My pick for young rider in the punditry. Good lad.


----------



## tug benson (10 Jun 2015)

big tony martin should have kept on going


----------



## tug benson (10 Jun 2015)

Bouhanni takes the stage...good sprint from him


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2015)

Yep, Bouhanni again - nobody else there really.
Nice to see Nibali have a bit of a go on that descent, even if nowt came of it.
Big day tomorrow.


----------



## The Couch (11 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Tim Wellens. My pick for young rider in the punditry. Good lad.


Unfortunately he clearly stated in interviews that he was using this purely as build-up for the Tour and he would focus solely on going for a stage win and/or building form
(by the way, for the Tour he would also just go for stage wins and has said he would deliberately get dropped to not be a threat in the GC to get more leeway)


----------



## The Couch (11 Jun 2015)

Very nice climb/stage today... will be nice to see it back in the Tour with some more people on it
(let's just hope the descent isn't as bad as it has been said)


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2015)

The Couch said:


> Unfortunately he clearly stated in interviews that he was using this purely as build-up for the Tour and he would focus solely on going for a stage win and/or building form
> (by the way, for the Tour he would also just go for stage wins and has said he would deliberately get dropped to not be a threat in the GC to get more leeway)



The sod!

His ride today backs that up though - good effort in the break but he's going to lose a lot of time by the end.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2015)

Anyway, Bardet is a much better descender than Pinot, isn't he!

Question is can he get enough of a lead on this descent to make it count on the last climb...


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2015)

Wow, some stage that. What a descent from Bardet, a surprise from Van Garderen, great climb by Yates and even a pantomime villain in Scarponi, nice.


----------



## GilesM (11 Jun 2015)

Brilliant descent by Bardets, and not too shabby up the next climb.


----------



## raindog (11 Jun 2015)

Tejay in yellow - nice one!
Great riding from S Yates - Adam nowhere to be seen, but I expect he's still not race fit after his injury.


----------



## Chris Norton (11 Jun 2015)

Thats as good a days racing as you'll see anywhere I reckon.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jun 2015)

Why are the highlights on so bl00dy early


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2015)

So the kids can watch them before bedtime?

Cracking ride by Bardet. Awesome descending.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2015)

Great opportunism by Bardet. Froome says he's pleased but it seemed odd that he was caught by Teejay. Froome is definitely approaching this without the feeling that he needs to win the warm-up races as he and Wiggins did in years past.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Great opportunism by Bardet. Froome says he's pleased but it seemed odd that he was caught by Teejay. Froome is definitely approaching this without the feeling that he needs to win the warm-up races as he and Wiggins did in years past.



Yes, that's what I thought. Nibali seems to be in that vein too. 

Great ride by Yates. Will be very interesting to see where he ends up in the Tour. Top 10?


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2015)

400bhp said:


> Yes, that's what I thought. Nibali seems to be in that vein too.
> 
> Great ride by Yates. Will be very interesting to see where he ends up in the Tour. Top 10?


Nibali seems, and has seemed, further off the pace so far this year. My Fishyometer will be twitching if he's back on top form at the TdF.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3740882, member: 259"]That was a very entertaining last half hour. No idiots in stupid costumes either.[/QUOTE]
Lol, there were grown men wearing lycra.


----------



## Lemond (11 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Cracking ride by Bardet. Awesome descending.



Awesome? Flipping terrifying more like. He must have nerves of steel. 

Had me and my nine year old stepson absolutely transfixed. He's hooked and has asked me to put the highlights show on series link. Think his bmx might get traded in for a roadie soon.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Nibali seems, and has seemed, further off the pace so far this year. My Fishyometer will be twitching if he's back on top form at the TdF.


It is not uncommon for riders to use shorter races to get in some form for the bigger battles, to not go too deep, it can make sense, unless you don't want it to.


----------



## raindog (12 Jun 2015)

Lemond said:


> Awesome? Flipping terrifying more like. He must have nerves of steel.


He overcooked one corner and did a little back wheel slide, but it didn't seem to dampen his enthusiasm


----------



## The Couch (12 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Nibali seems, and has seemed, further off the pace so far this year. My Fishyometer will be twitching if he's back on top form at the TdF.


In the races so far he hasn't seem any different from his pace last year. 
He did end last years DL in 7th place, so he did do this one better last year, but he very clearly didn't push through at all when he was feeling bad. He was like riding in 6th place (in a peloton of still 30-ish riders) when he just put himself aside and rocketed to the back and out of the peloton. If he would have tried to hang on, you would have rather seen him slipping to the back of the peloton.

The way Astana has been riding this year, he is still my pick to win the Tour 
(I made that pick in my head after stage 5 of the Giro, since Astana had absolutely dominated the stage for the 2nd day in a row)
This was one of my comments on stage 4 :


The Couch said:


> They are a quarter of the peloton when going over the top of the Passo del Termine (5 Astana's in a total of 20 riders)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> It is not uncommon for riders to use shorter races to get in some form for the bigger battles, to not go too deep, it can make sense, unless you don't want it to.


It's also not uncommon for them to use shorter races to fine tune their doping.


----------



## raindog (12 Jun 2015)

today's stage seems to have a vertical climb 800 metres long about 10k from the finish


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> today's stage seems to have a vertical climb 800 metres long about 10k from the finish


Heh... bikes over the shoulders, cyclocross-style, climbing the wall with picks and ropes?

Actually, maybe it'll make it easy to spot the dopers, as they'll be high already...

Or could it be a software blooper?


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2015)

That's the Gorges de la Bourne. There's a road literally cut into the side of a cliff face. Should be pretty spectacular TV pics.

ETA: ...although, looking at the coverage which has just started, it appears to be pissing down on the Vercors today.


----------



## raindog (12 Jun 2015)

yeah - feckin grim conditions - shame that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2015)

Talking of the Vercors, that was some stunning scenery yesterday! Not that I dared look at it while Bardet was descending.


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2015)

Blimey, if ever there were an A-list breakaway group...

Valverde
Nibali
Rui Costa
Tony Martin
Gallopin

Currently just under three minutes ahead of the peloton with less than 30km to go. It's going to be an interesting finale...


----------



## raindog (12 Jun 2015)

yeah, some break, eh?


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2015)

Still 3mins, under 20km to go...


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> That's the Gorges de la Bourne. There's a road literally cut into the side of a cliff face. Should be pretty spectacular TV pics.



Leaders are going up it now. Looks like it would be lovely on a sunny day!


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2015)

What kind of madness is this stage. How the hell did that quartet get clear: Crazy.


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2015)

Attaque de Yates!


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2015)

Ooh, Bardet down on a slippery corner. Ouch!


----------



## raindog (12 Jun 2015)

Nibali had his porridge this morning


----------



## raindog (12 Jun 2015)

Simon Yates - get in lad!!
He's now 4th on GC at 35 seconds


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Nibali had his porridge this morning



It's interesting that the racing is looking a lot more 'human' than the Giro - riders who burned themselves out on the final climb yesterday are struggling today, while those who kept a bit in reserve yesterday are looking fresher today. Plus we know that Nibali thrives in grim conditions.

Fantastic racing. Great to see Yates and Benoot up there again as well.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2015)

Did they show how that lot managed to get away? I missed the coverage. Collective waiting for everyone else (BMC?) to do the chasing?


----------



## The Couch (12 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> ...Fantastic racing. Great to see Yates and Benoot up there again as well.


Is there any limit to what Benoot can do? If you had asked me after the Flanders Classics I would have said, this guy is made for the Flemish Ardennes stuff...but now he's actually showing he can handle the "real" Ardennes stuff as well. 

I guess he fits better as a "Van Avermaet type"


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> It's interesting that the racing is looking a lot more 'human' than the Giro - riders who burned themselves out on the final climb yesterday are struggling today, while those who kept a bit in reserve yesterday are looking fresher today. Plus we know that Nibali thrives in grim conditions.
> 
> Fantastic racing. Great to see Yates and Benoot up there again as well.


Valverde looked human too - some achievement
It'll be interesting to see who has something left, tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2015)

No extra footage in the highlights, either


----------



## Chris Norton (13 Jun 2015)

So far this is probably been my fave race of the year and I thought the Giro was going to take some beating. The missus is away for the weekend so it's morning ride's and then plop myself in front of the TV for the live coverage. Heaven.


----------



## Lemond (13 Jun 2015)

Chris Norton said:


> So far this is probably been my fave race of the year and I thought the Giro was going to take some beating. The missus is away for the weekend so it's morning ride's and then plop myself in front of the TV for the live coverage. Heaven.



I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Lemond (13 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Ooh, Bardet down on a slippery corner. Ouch!



Nasty wasn't it. After his amazing descent the day before it was such a shame to see him slide over like that.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2015)

Lemond said:


> Nasty wasn't it. After his amazing descent the day before it was such a shame to see him slide over like that.



Was it Bardet who crashed in the TdF twice 2 years ago? One of them was in the TT??


----------



## raindog (13 Jun 2015)

should be more great racing today


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Jun 2015)

I switched the highlights on yesterday and thought 'blinking hell! how did that break get away?' They wasn't any explanation or replay,did the coverage go down (weather?) for a bit?


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

No, all the breakaways were early and the coverage hadn't started. It'll be the same today - 21 man break including the polka-dot jersey just coming up to the bottom of the Col de la Croix Fry, and TV doesn't start for an hour (ITV4)


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

Sky turning the screw over the Col de la Croix Fry - peloton down to 45, Yates brothers and lots of others off the back, some breakaway stragglers caught and gap down to 1 min. Still no TV. Dani Navarro attacking on the Aravis.


----------



## The Couch (13 Jun 2015)

400bhp said:


> Was it Bardet who crashed in the TdF twice 2 years ago? One of them was in the TT??


Nope, that was the other Ag2R rider... J-C Peraud 

(it was because of his - surprisingly - strong performance that year.. and since he had dropped out, he wasn't in the standings... that I selected him for my fantasy team last year...wasn't a bad choice to make )


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

Adam Yates has brought Simon back to the yellow jersey group. Yellow jersey group getting much smaller, still at about a minute gap. Breakaway has crested the Aravis, Teklehaimanot has been first over all the climbs so far.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2015)

Interesting. I thought about him for a spotty jersey pick but didn't think he'd be up to it. Good going.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

He's looking like he's got it sewn up. 65 points to Nibali's second placed 18.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

Nibali riding clean? That'll not go down well with Astana management...


----------



## tug benson (13 Jun 2015)

steep wee climb


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

Nibali struggling to stay with Sky, Millar thinks he's defending his gap and avoiding going into the red.


----------



## tug benson (13 Jun 2015)

Kennaughs face when pushing it hard is funny


----------



## The Couch (13 Jun 2015)

Nibali is keeping his veins powder clean for the Tour


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Nibali struggling to stay with Sky, Millar thinks he's defending his gap and avoiding going into the red.



He's changed his mind now but I think he was right first time - Nibali has time in hand over Froome and he should be able to limit his losses to Froome while also reeling in Costa and Valverde on the final climb. 

But we'll see!


----------



## tug benson (13 Jun 2015)

what a push from Poels


----------



## Chris Norton (13 Jun 2015)

Van Poels going like a train. He's gonna give it away shortly surely.


----------



## tug benson (13 Jun 2015)

Go on Dawg


----------



## tug benson (13 Jun 2015)

TJ looking good


----------



## Chris Norton (13 Jun 2015)

Tj and froome look in great form.


----------



## tug benson (13 Jun 2015)

Offt go on Froome


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2015)

Pffft, Nibali isn't even trying.


----------



## Chris Norton (13 Jun 2015)

Ooo, that;s tee'd it up nicely for tomorrow.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> He's changed his mind now but I think he was right first time - Nibali has time in hand over Froome and he should be able to limit his losses to Froome while also reeling in Costa and Valverde on the final climb.
> 
> But we'll see!



I think I was a bit of both. I'm not sure he had the legs to stay with the others, but I'm also not sure he saw the need to.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

Good ride from Louis Meintjes there as well


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

Official website calling the GC top 5 as Van Garderen, Froome, Intxausti, Costa, S. Yates, and Teklehaimanot 40 points ahead of Meintjes in the KoM. Nibali drops out of the top 10.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I think I was a bit of both. I'm not sure he had the legs to stay with the others, but I'm also not sure he saw the need to.



Yeah, spot on. The way Valverde blew on the final climb, I'm sure Nibbles could have caught him, but he didn't seem interested.

Whether Nibbles could have stayed close enough to Froome & Tejay to keep yellow, I'm not sure, but it's a moot point. He'll be more interested in July.

Impressive from Tejay. If he wins this race it will be well deserved. He might even be in contention along with Froome/Contador/Quintana/Nibali in the Tour if he can maintain this form.

Talansky looking good too. And great effort by Yates again.

Poels is showing that he could prove to be a very important signing for Sky.


----------



## raindog (13 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> And great effort by Yates again.


5th on GC and still has white

bloody hell - killer stage
that was some blow up from Nibali
I'm enjoying this more than the Giro


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Poels is showing that he could prove to be a very important signing for Sky.



Poels and Boswell have both done sterling work this week, not forgetting Kennaugh as well.


----------



## Chris Norton (13 Jun 2015)

It could well be that Nibali's plans didn't really include winning this. The weather yesterday and the bizarre breakaway may have pushed his hand. Could just be using the race as a finisher for the tour.

Tomorrows stage still has plenty in store I reckon.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jun 2015)

Chris Norton said:


> It could well be that Nibali's plans didn't really include winning this ... Could just be using the race as a finisher for the tour.



I think that's almost certain. Nibali's shown in the past he's focused on his goals and doesn't tend to go off chasing distractions.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2015)

Chris Norton said:


> It could well be that Nibali's plans didn't really include winning this. The weather yesterday and the bizarre breakaway may have pushed his hand. Could just be using the race as a finisher for the tour.



Agree to a point. However, I'd say him and Contador are streets ahead of most of the other GC'ers in terms of tactics. He would have spotted an opportunity to ride away yesterday and just went.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2015)

I enjoyed watching it live that much this afternoon, I've just watched the highlights.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

Mrs Yates tweeted "I'm super proud #mum" of both her sons today after Adam paced Simon back into the stage


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jun 2015)

Froome got a fine and lost his prize money for not showing at the post-stage press conference. Naughty boy.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Froome got a fine and lost his prize money for not showing at the post-stage press conference. Naughty boy.
> 
> View attachment 91836


Not bad..
throwing 4000 euro away...plus the fine.
(last years stage winning prize)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jun 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Not bad..
> throwing 4000 euro away...plus the fine.
> (last years stage winning prize)


Why do that ?, does he think he is Robert Millar ?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Jun 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Why do that ?, does he think he is Robert Millar ?


Never be in the same class as Millar..
I just commented that it must be okay for him to just leave four grand lying..
unless this is another Sky 'We really don't know the rules'


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jun 2015)

Team Sky have an in-house rule that they share all prize money across the team, so he's deprived his domestiques of some coin too. Obviously has eyes on a bigger prize...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

The Lacets de Montvernier climb looks interesting


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2015)

^ I was reading about that this morning, spectacular.

Inner Ring also reckoned Nibali had got his gearing wrong yesterday which contributed to his loss.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Nibali had got his gear wrong yesterday


FTFY


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

Looking at the race progress and the live coverage start time I am not sure we'll see the climb I posted a pic of...


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Looking at the race progress and the live coverage start time I am not sure we'll see the climb I posted a pic of...



Coverage starts in just over half an hour on ITV4 and they've got about 30km to go before they hit the Lacets, so we might just get to see the climb.

The same climb is appearing again in the TdF, right at the end of stage 18, so you'll get another opportunity anyway.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jun 2015)

Apparently Luke Rowe has abandoned, and Pete Kennaugh is also said to be ill - may not bode well for Froome.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Coverage starts in just over half an hour on ITV4 and they've got about 30km to go before they hit the Lacets, so we might just get to see the climb.



On current form they'll cut to it just as the peloton's on the descent...


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jun 2015)

Niki Terpstra abandons. Must admit I hadn't realised he was there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

...and they miss the climb, FFS


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> ...and they miss the climb, FFS


It was only scenic, not decisive though.
Can TM hold on here?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> It was only scenic, not decisive though.


You could say that about most climbs.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> You could say that about most climbs.


Exactly, which is why this one was no different apart from being quite pretty


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> It was only scenic, not decisive though.
> Can TM hold on here?



Wouldn't put it past him, but he'll have his work cut out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

I don't suppose anyone would believe me if I said my pundit pick for today was Tony Martin and not Dan Martin?  I forgot to put in T or D before the surname...


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Wouldn't put it past him, but he'll have his work cut out.


Lost a minute now. so probs not!


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I don't suppose anyone would believe me if I said my pundit pick for today was Tony Martin and not Dan Martin?  I forgot to put in T or D before the surname...


You probably meant Steve Martin...


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Lost a minute now. so probs not!



Yes, he's starting to drop time more quickly now. It did look like a big ask given how long he's been out there and the distance and work remaining - and of course how fast the peloton's moving.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

I'll stick with Dan. Not Tony (or Steve)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

I'm really glad they captured footage of this non-scenic non-decisive flat road


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

vs


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm really glad they captured footage of this non-scenic non-decisive flat road


Nobber


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

ValvPiti having a go


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Cummings going...


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Did Valverde just edge Gautier off the road????


----------



## tug benson (14 Jun 2015)

Naughty from Valverde?


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jun 2015)

The pro's must think the world smells like fresh tarmac.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Nice to see that old doper Scarponi with an unknown super-dom!


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jun 2015)

That guy has potential..


----------



## tug benson (14 Jun 2015)

Go on froome


----------



## tug benson (14 Jun 2015)

Tj going after him


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Teejay hanging in there


----------



## Chris Norton (14 Jun 2015)

Here we go. Mano a mano.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jun 2015)

TJ hurting


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Spinning madly!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2015)

Did I just hear that Froome needs to gap TJ by 14 seconds?


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

ouch


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did I just hear that Froome needs to gap TJ by 14 seconds?


yes


----------



## tug benson (14 Jun 2015)

TJ in trouble


----------



## tug benson (14 Jun 2015)

Yates now attacking


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

He'll get 4 seconds time bonus over TJ


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

or more if he doesn't get 2nd!


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jun 2015)

TJ has to finish in the group behind froome to not lose more time.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jun 2015)

some show from the Dawg


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jun 2015)

4 seconds


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Great ride by Froome and Yates


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> yes


Ta. Then he's done it!


----------



## Chris Norton (14 Jun 2015)

What a fantastic race it's been.


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2015)

Froome nipple-tweaking as he crosses the line... telling Tejay to suck it?


----------



## Chris Norton (14 Jun 2015)

Yates just earnt himself a pay rise when contracts are negociated.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

Great finish. Brilliant win for Froome but Yates has been the real star of the race, hasn't he?


----------



## raindog (14 Jun 2015)

Gutted for Tejay, but what a mature week's riding from Yates.
5th on GC in the end and takes the white jersey - bodes well for the future.
Could he take a Tour stage this year?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Could he take a Tour stage this year?



Deffo.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2015)

I feel a bit sorry for Tj, especially when he has to watch the replay of a gooky looking Froome and his nipple celebration. Yates for the White jersey in LeTour?


----------



## raindog (14 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> I feel a bit sorry for Tj, especially when he has to watch the replay of a gooky looking Froome and his nipple celebration.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2015)

Well done Mr Froome, had me shouting at the telly when you attacked. Can't wait for TDF now.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Yates for the White jersey in LeTour?



Dunno. Doesn't Quintana still qualify?


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Dunno. Doesn't Quintana still qualify?


Yes he does. 26 isn't it, I thought it was a year younger. Unless of course he ends up wearing a different jersey but in fact Yates has has got some fairly stiff opposition for the white, so it would be a long shot.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jun 2015)

Once again the Dauphiné proves to be one of the best races of the season. Who needs the borefest that is Le Tour? 

More seriously, I agree with all the praise for Froome and Simon Yates (and his brother did pretty well too considering he's still on his way back from injury). It was also fabulous to see the very talented Daniel Teklehaimanot taking his and MTN-Qhubeka's first World Tour jersey, for the Mountains competition. He was on the attack most days and he really deserved it.


----------



## robertob (14 Jun 2015)

Froome looked so strong in these last two days. Seems to peak at exactly the right time... gonna be difficult for Alberto. Pleased for Rui Costa. Great Dauphine for him.Though Nibali has been disapponting. The way he dropped out more often than not without a fight... probably need to get in touch with Landa and ask for some advice how to make the most dramatic improvement until the tour start...


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Yes he does. 26 isn't it, I thought it was a year younger. Unless of course he ends up wearing a different jersey but in fact Yates has has got some fairly stiff opposition for the white, so it would be a long shot.



Isn't their also some odd rule where it can also depend upon time since becoming a pro? So, you could have a 30 year old classified as a "young rider".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Dunno. Doesn't Quintana still qualify?



Is he still alive?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Is he still alive?



Apparently he's doing the Route du Sud this week, as is Contador.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

I was just perusing the final GC standings and it's interesting to see how the teams have done overall...

FDJ had an absolute shocker. Again. Highest placed rider was Arnaud Corteille in 44th, nearly 53 minutes off the pace. Meanwhile, Nacer Bouhanni, who they deemed surplus to requirements last year, took two stage wins and the points jersey. They'd better hope Pinot does well in Switzerland to rescue some credibility. After Cofidis, AG2R were the next best French team - slightly disappointing overall result for them, perhaps, but a brilliant stage win for Bardet saved the day for them somewhat. (And on a side note, it's great to see Pozzovivo back in action in Switzerland, which bodes well for the Tour, assuming they take him.) Europcar had a pretty dreadful time too - Rolland looked well off the pace and will need to improve a lot over the next three weeks. I don't remember seeing Tommy V even once. Considering they're no longer a WT team, they really can't afford to be so anonymous in races like this.

IAM, who are supposed to be a WT team, hardly did any better than FDJ - their top rider, Wyss, finished just a few places ahead of Courteiile.

Etixx finished with only one rider left standing - David de la Cruz, but he ended the race in a fairly creditable 13th place. Three of them pulled out today, including Tony Martin, but at least he got his sponsor's logo in front of the camera a fair bit. And to be fair, most of their A team is in Switzerland.

Wilco Kelderman is another who needs to do some hard work over the next three weeks. Guess LottoNL will see how Gesink does in Switzerland before deciding who will be their team leader in the Tour. Disappointed with the other Lotto too - Wellens didn't even start today.

Movistar, on the other hand, finished with five riders in the top 24 places. Valverde and Intxausti were always at or near the front, and they had a good performance in the TTT... but ultimately finished with nothing to show for their efforts except the team classification, as if anyone cares about that. Lampre and MTN can be reasonably happy with a stage win and the well earned mountains jersey respectively. Astana, Cannondale, Tinkoff and Katusha were prominently visible in the race without really achieving much, but Giant and Trek were far too inconspicuous - Cancellara seems to be the only Trek rider with a chance of actually winning anything, so I don't know why they bother turning up when he's otherwise engaged. Giant have some race winners, obviously, but seem to have sent them all to Switzerland instead. 

Sky, BMC and Orica should be pretty happy with how it all went for them though.

Apparently, Bora-Argon were in the race too - in fact, I think I saw one of their riders on the front of the peloton for a brief spell today...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2015)

Won't IAM be focussing on the Tour de Suisse? Home interest and all that.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Won't IAM be focussing on the Tour de Suisse? Home interest and all that.



Yes, looking at the team line-ups, it seems Switzerland was their priority but they did send Matthias Frank to the Dauphiné and he is arguably their strongest prospect in the Tour. Might have expected a better showing from him but he withdrew yesterday. Put him in the Kelderman/Rolland camp as another who needs to do some hard work over the next three weeks.


----------



## raindog (14 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Three of them pulled out today, including Tony Martin, but at least he got his sponsor's logo in front of the camera a fair bit.to have sent them all to Switzerland instead.


Did Martin pull out today after that lone break? On the last stage? Crikey. That's....weird.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Did Martin pull out today after that lone break? On the last stage? Crikey. That's....weird.



Yeah, bonkers. Maybe he was using today's stage as a training exercise for some planned lone breakaway madness in the Tour.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

One more interesting point to note...

Yates's time difference over Bardet in the final GC: 32 seconds
OGE's time difference over AG2R in the TTT: 47 seconds


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Apparently, Bora-Argon were in the race too - in fact, I think I saw one of their riders on the front of the peloton for a brief spell today...



I agree that we didn't see much of them, but for an invisible (and non-WT) team, they did pretty well to have Paul Voss finish in 23rd, have 5 riders finish and be 13th overall in the team competition ahead of many more visible teams.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2015)

400bhp said:


> Isn't their also some odd rule where it can also depend upon time since becoming a pro? So, you could have a 30 year old classified as a "young rider".


Looking it up, it looks like historically that was the case, along with a few other quirks and there's some inconsistency between races as to how the category is defined but for most purposes, it's now under 26.


----------



## Poacher (14 Jun 2015)

A haiku:

Why does Chris Froome spend
So much time looking downwards
Instead of forwards?



Seriously, is there any benefit, or does he risk missing something important just in front of him, like, er, I dunno, someone falling over and bringing him down, when being more alert could enable him to avoid a painful and potentially crucial collision?


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2015)

He's watching his power meter isn't he? I think there is a small aero benefit but given how he wrestles a bike, I doubt it makes much difference.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2015)

User3094 said:


> Noo in 2012 , Brailsford surgically removed Froomes neck muscles and put them in Bradley's legs.
> 
> Marginal gains. Fact.


Clever how they kept the lateral movement though. He finished the stage at a cadence of about 130 at the top of a mountain and he was shaking his head at the same speed. It's not a coincidence that he's never been bothered by mountain flies.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2015)

Whatever his oddities and weirdness on a bike it works ! Best "climber" there is for me !


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jun 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Never be in the same class as Millar..
> I just commented that it must be okay for him to just leave four grand lying..
> unless this is another Sky 'We really don't know the rules'


I guess I meant that Millar was known for his ignoring the media etc and being generally grumpy often times. Depriving the domestiques of a wee extra coin is also a bit selfish of course. I am stuck in Alberta so never saw the race live, did Froome manage to show up for the post race chit chat this time ?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jun 2015)

Poacher said:


> Seriously, is there any benefit, or does he risk missing something important just in front of him, like, er, I dunno, someone falling over and bringing him down, when being more alert could enable him to avoid a painful and potentially crucial collision?





mjray said:


> He's watching his power meter isn't he? I think there is a small aero benefit but given how he wrestles a bike, I doubt it makes much difference.



It was said that he was looking at his power meter, but I think he's said since that it's just the way he rides, a habit he's got into. Remember he learned his riding style (not that there's anything stylish about it) riding solo in Africa before he ever had a power meter or, I suppose, knew anything about aerodynamics.



Chris Froome said:


> “I’m not looking at anything, I just find my neck gets [sore] if I look up ... For some reason I feel when I look down I’m able to breathe a lot easier. I don’t know, maybe it’s just me, but I feel it’s a much more comfortable position to do really hard efforts. Obviously when I look down I can see at least a good five metres in front of me ... I do need to keep looking up to check!”



Richie Porte said once that he's always riding into other cyclists / team mates -



Richie Porte said:


> "I read somewhere that Froome was criticised for always reading his SRM but that’s just how he rides, with his head down. I train with the guy everyday and he’s forever just riding into you, but that’s just how he rides"


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jun 2015)

Sat down to catch up with this last night only to realise that my Eurosport series link had tennis, the second half of a football match and some athletics instead of the last three stages. Not impressed!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jun 2015)

A great race and a great result. Brailsford might have a selection dilemma on his hands for the TdF. Boswell (who famously found out he was riding the Dauphiné when Sky announced it on Twitter) had a great week and Roche, Deignan and Poels showed what good wingmen they are. Kennaugh and Stannard were their usual reliable selves. When you consider the other talent at the Tour de Suisse (Thomas, Henao) and those who have rested since the Giro (Porte, Kiryienka, Nieve, König), Sir Dave's cup runneth over.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jun 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Sat down to catch up with this last night only to realise that my Eurosport series link had tennis, the second half of a football match and some athletics instead of the last three stages. Not impressed!


Catch up the ITV highlights on ITV player. I've enjoyed listening to Ned Boulting and David Millar.


----------



## raindog (15 Jun 2015)

2 shots of the Montvernier climb from yesterday - pretty amazing


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jun 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I guess I meant that Millar was known for his ignoring the media etc and being generally grumpy often times. Depriving the domestiques of a wee extra coin is also a bit selfish of course. I am stuck in Alberta so never saw the race live, did Froome manage to show up for the post race chit chat this time ?


TBH pretty busy with stuff at home so as soon as the race finished, I had to go.
I'm assuming he did as nothing on thread about it...
Millar, aye.
Grumpy wee git but hero still the same.

I hope you are in a bumpy, winding bit of Canada(if cycling), my wife has relations in Sask and the road home from the airport has one bend in it...after about 70 miles driving.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2015)

He like a male Paula Radcliffe !!


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> TBH pretty busy with stuff at home so as soon as the race finished, I had to go.
> I'm assuming he did as nothing on thread about it...


Yes, it looked like there was a full set of interviews this time.


> I hope you are in a bumpy, winding bit of Canada(if cycling), my wife has relations in Sask and the road home from the airport has one bend in it...after about 70 miles driving.


Ah, but what about the purple mountains rising majestically on the horizon? There's nothing to block your view.</corner-gas>


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Catch up the ITV highlights on ITV player. I've enjoyed listening to Ned Boulting and David Millar.


Indeed. It's almost worth putting up with British adverts for them. But why are they broadcasting with the sound 30% lower than other shows, or more than the ads?

The Eurosport EPG is a work of fiction and has been for a long time. If there's anything live before it, add at least an hour around the published time to be sure of getting what you want.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Yes, it looked like there was a full set of interviews this time.
> 
> Ah, but what about the purple mountains rising majestically on the horizon? There's nothing to block your view.</corner-gas>


Don't think I'll get to see them, I prefer looking at hills, hiking yes, cycling up? not really


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2015)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lscQgBbubQA


----------



## RobNewcastle (15 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> A great race and a great result. Brailsford might have a selection dilemma on his hands for the TdF. Boswell (who famously found out he was riding the Dauphiné when Sky announced it on Twitter) had a great week and Roche, Deignan and Poels showed what good wingmen they are. Kennaugh and Stannard were their usual reliable selves. When you consider the other talent at the Tour de Suisse (Thomas, Henao) and those who have rested since the Giro (Porte, Kiryienka, Nieve, König), Sir Dave's cup runneth over.



Yeah it'll be interesting to see the final selection as there's a few who've done their chances no harm. Assuming he's over his knocks I think Porte will go, Poels looks super strong, Roche provides GT experience even if he's not in top shape yet so will probably be selected. Thomas is a dead cert, Stannard provides the power for the flat and will Eisel go as road captain? Assuming he does, with the others and Froome that's 7 with a final 2 to be selected. So my completely unsubstantiated guess work, ha:

Froome
Porte
Poels
Roche
Thomas
Stannard 
Eisel

Final 2
Kennaugh
Kyrienka

But I might be and probably am talking utter b*%llocks!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Indeed. It's almost worth putting up with British adverts for them. But why are they broadcasting with the sound 30% lower than other shows, or more than the ads?


I noticed the commentary was low in the mix at times and was competing with the sound from on the road.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> Yeah it'll be interesting to see the final selection as there's a few who've done their chances no harm. Assuming he's over his knocks I think Porte will go, Poels looks super strong, Roche provides GT experience even if he's not in top shape yet so will probably be selected. Thomas is a dead cert, Stannard provides the power for the flat and will Eisel go as road captain? Assuming he does, with the others and Froome that's 7 with a final 2 to be selected. So my completely unsubstantiated guess work, ha:
> 
> Froome
> Porte
> ...


That's entirely plausible. There's not much opportunity for the speed demons on this year's parcours so leave out a sprinter. There is however a hard team TT and Sky will want to improve on their Dauphiné showing. That comes down not necessarily to the best testers but the best unit. Pete Kennaugh struggled last week. Tough choices.


----------



## GilesM (15 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> Yeah it'll be interesting to see the final selection as there's a few who've done their chances no harm. Assuming he's over his knocks I think Porte will go, Poels looks super strong, Roche provides GT experience even if he's not in top shape yet so will probably be selected. Thomas is a dead cert, Stannard provides the power for the flat and will Eisel go as road captain? Assuming he does, with the others and Froome that's 7 with a final 2 to be selected. So my completely unsubstantiated guess work, ha:
> 
> Froome
> Porte
> ...



I think I'd go along with most of that, apart from Roche, he really hasn't had the fitness to do his job properly in the last few days, and if Porte is good to go, he will be the last man on the climbs for Froome to launch himself off, I would say Boswell and Deignan are very serious possibilities


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2015)

GilesM said:


> I think I'd go along with most of that, apart from Roche, he really hasn't had the fitness to do his job properly in the last few days, and if Porte is good to go, he will be the last man on the climbs for Froome to launch himself off, I would say Boswell and Deignan are very serious possibilities


“At the beginning of the year, one of my targets was the Vuelta a España. I’ll take a break after this and focus on the Vuelta.” -- Boswell in http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/06/news/boswell-blossoms-with-sky_373695 - although it wouldn't be the first time Sky picked him for a race he wasn't expecting to ride...


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2015)

By the way, what were Nibali and Scarponi doing on the last stage when they came through and reeled in Valverde who comically shook his head in puzzlement at their effort. I couldn't decide if he was making a point to Froome or if he'd decided to help him out as Sky faded, which also made a point. He had a good look across at him when he pulled over and it was at a decisive point in the race when Sky were swamped and would have had to put Poels and Roche on the front early.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jun 2015)

The quality of the broadcast on ITV4 was awful, so pixelated and grainy you could barely make out the text, they must give almost no bandwidth to that channel, I hope the Tour is better. When the grande departe was in the UK the stages were on ITV HD and it was so good, then the rest of the Tour was grainy as hell, you might as well be watching a dodgy stream.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> By the way, what were Nibali and Scarponi doing on the last stage when they came through and reeled in Valverde who comically shook his head in puzzlement at their effort.



Dunno but it was hilarious. The look on Valverde's face...

My guess is Nibali was just testing his legs and maybe seeing if he could set Scarponi up for the stage win while Sky were looking vulnerable. It was a bit kamikaze though, wasn't it?


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> It was a bit kamikaze though, wasn't it?


It potentially gave the race to Froome by playing into his hands, although if Nibali hadn't done it it looked like a few teams were lining up but if you suppose for a moment no one came through, then Froome would have had to use his last two team mates, who then might have dropped off earlier or rode a lower tempo, giving Teejay a better chance: Potentially anyhow. It may have worked quite differently. Although it was optimistic surely to expect Scarponi to win from it.


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> The quality of the broadcast on ITV4 was awful, so pixelated and grainy you could barely make out the text, they must give almost no bandwidth to that channel, I hope the Tour is better. When the grande departe was in the UK the stages were on ITV HD and it was so good, then the rest of the Tour was grainy as hell, you might as well be watching a dodgy stream.


It varied day to day (the weekend live broadcasts were worse, even ignoring the transmission faults on Sunday), with Freesat usually better.

itv4 shares 10758 V on Freesat with 7 others: itv2, citv (closes at 7pm which is partly why highlights were sharper), itvBe and 4 copies of itv1 (all the time, thanks to the unique way in which most Sky receivers suck) in 18.3Mb/s - http://www.lyngsat.com/Astra-2E.html

On Freeview, it shares COM6 with 12 TV channels and 18 others in 27.1Mb/s - http://www.ukfree.tv/article/1107051058/Freeview_modes

So there's roughly 2.2875Mb/s average on Freesat for live and probably more in the evenings, while Freeview might be 2.085Mb/s less whatever the radio/data channels use... but I suspect they're all using statistical multiplexing so this will vary depending on who pays what and how data-intensive the sharing channels are being at the same time. They've refused to say for sure before. For example, on Freeview it looks like BT Sport were showing live swimming from the European Games on Saturday, which I think takes quite a high bitrate to do well, whereas earlier in the week they were showing less intensive things, like biographies of football managers.

I've also seen comments claiming that Freeview resolution is higher, which I think would mean more artefacts if the bitrate isn't correspondingly higher too... which it isn't.

http://www.ukfree.tv/article/1107051651/ITV4_bitrates_an_answer from 2010 makes me think this isn't a new problem.

(Edited to fix a maths error and tidy up some explanations.)


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Dunno but it was hilarious. The look on Valverde's face...
> 
> My guess is Nibali was just testing his legs and maybe seeing if he could set Scarponi up for the stage win while Sky were looking vulnerable. It was a bit kamikaze though, wasn't it?



Or, could be that Nibbles was after a top 10 place and WT points?

Or, my preferred reason, Nibali just despises Valpiti and will do his upmost to spoil Valpiti's dastardly plans.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Jun 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> TBH pretty busy with stuff at home so as soon as the race finished, I had to go.
> I'm assuming he did as nothing on thread about it...
> Millar, aye.
> Grumpy wee git but hero still the same.
> ...


I am in Fort Mac, not very bumpy and no bike, just work.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lscQgBbubQA



you can watch your dog run away for three days


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> By the way, what were Nibali and Scarponi doing on the last stage when they came through and reeled in Valverde who comically shook his head in puzzlement at their effort. I couldn't decide if he was making a point to Froome or if he'd decided to help him out as Sky faded, which also made a point. He had a good look across at him when he pulled over and it was at a decisive point in the race when Sky were swamped and would have had to put Poels and Roche on the front early.


to be honest, I don't think Froome really needed the help after watching a 'seated Froome forge clear while spinning his legs at an improbable cadence'


----------



## RobNewcastle (16 Jun 2015)

GilesM said:


> I think I'd go along with most of that, apart from Roche, he really hasn't had the fitness to do his job properly in the last few days, and if Porte is good to go, he will be the last man on the climbs for Froome to launch himself off, I would say Boswell and Deignan are very serious possibilities



Roche did look like he was struggling a bit at times but then there's still 3 weeks to the tour to refine fitness. Agree Deignan looked bloody good and is a real scrapper. As someone else pointed out the right mix for the TTT is vital.

As ever for all the GC riders but especially Froome it's about just getting to the mountains without crashing. If Contador, Froome and Quintana all make it unscathed to the first big climb we could be in for a right old ding dong showdown. The way Froome looked in those two Dauphine stage wins and the way we know Contador and Quintana can climb I just can't see anyone else including Nibali staying with them when it all kicks off.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> to be honest, I don't think Froome really needed the help after watching a 'seated Froome forge clear while spinning his legs at an improbable cadence'


Well we have to rewind two years to discuss the reason for his seated attacks

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/jul/15/team-sky-chris-froome-tour-de-france


----------



## RobNewcastle (16 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Well we have to rewind two years to discuss the reason for his seated attacks
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/jul/15/team-sky-chris-froome-tour-de-france



I remember Wiggins talks about the sky training ethos in his book which covers the wattage increases etc


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jun 2015)

Quintana is more suited to long steady climbs than short sharp bursts on the steep sections from what I recall in the previous GT's he's been competitive in.

Contador was just fitter than Froome in the Vuelta.

I think we'll see Froome v Contador when the really steep stuff starts (if they both manage to stay upright this time)


----------



## GilesM (16 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> Roche did look like he was struggling a bit at times but then there's still 3 weeks to the tour to refine fitness. Agree Deignan looked bloody good and is a real scrapper. As someone else pointed out the right mix for the TTT is vital.
> 
> As ever for all the GC riders but especially Froome it's about just getting to the mountains without crashing. If Contador, Froome and Quintana all make it unscathed to the first big climb we could be in for a right old ding dong showdown. The way Froome looked in those two Dauphine stage wins and the way we know Contador and Quintana can climb I just can't see anyone else including Nibali staying with them when it all kicks off.



Deignan and Kennaugh were very impressive on the final stage on Sunday, they must have been in bits, but kept going until the bottom of the last climb, I hate to think how much that hurt.

It will be interesting to see who is the strongest, and I agree, I cannot see anyone else competing against those three, although I expect yates and Bardet to have a few good days, however, the climbing domestics will be so important, in a three week race, riders will have bad days, when they need loss limiting help, and good days when they really want to put others under real pressure, hopefully Porte will be there for Froome to do that, but as we have seen before, Porte can have a bad day or two after a tough day. Hopefully he'll be told to sit up when his job is done this year, not like his mad charge for second place in 2013, but I am sure Froome will need help from a few of the other team members, and there does seem to be some really good guys around him.
The TTT should be a bit better with Porte and Thomas, then he'll have the big engine of Standard along with the brains of Eisel to keep him out of trouble (if it goes to plan) on the fast flat bits. It's going to be very good.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jun 2015)

Thibaut Pinot is looking good in Switzerland. It would be nice to think he has a chance of being in the mix at the Tour, but seeing as FDJ were even worse than AG2R in the TTT, that could hamper his chances somewhat. 

Can't see anyone else troubling the big four though.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Thibaut Pinot is looking good in Switzerland. It would be nice to think he has a chance of being in the mix at the Tour, but seeing as FDJ were even worse than AG2R in the TTT, that could hamper his chances somewhat.
> 
> Can't see anyone else troubling the big four though.


Pinot has just lost one of his trusted lieutenants in the form of Arnold Jeanesson, suffering a lack of form and crisis of confidence after a crash earlier in the year.


----------



## RobNewcastle (16 Jun 2015)

GilesM said:


> Deignan and Kennaugh were very impressive on the final stage on Sunday, they must have been in bits, but kept going until the bottom of the last climb, I hate to think how much that hurt.
> 
> It will be interesting to see who is the strongest, and I agree, I cannot see anyone else competing against those three, although I expect yates and Bardet to have a few good days, however, the climbing domestics will be so important, in a three week race, riders will have bad days, when they need loss limiting help, and good days when they really want to put others under real pressure, hopefully Porte will be there for Froome to do that, but as we have seen before, Porte can have a bad day or two after a tough day. Hopefully he'll be told to sit up when his job is done this year, not like his mad charge for second place in 2013, but I am sure Froome will need help from a few of the other team members, and there does seem to be some really good guys around him.
> The TTT should be a bit better with Porte and Thomas, then he'll have the big engine of Standard along with the brains of Eisel to keep him out of trouble (if it goes to plan) on the fast flat bits. It's going to be very good.



A Poels in top form together with someone like Konig or a Deignan I guess takes the pressure off Porte having a bad day (which I'm sure we'll see again to some degree). As long as there's someone else to take up the slack if Porte wilts. Sergio Henao is another good option for the really big climbs but I'm not too sure what his form is like recently and if Konig is recovered from the girl then there's some serious climbing talent there. The age old question will also be how much the giro has taken out of Contador. If you were Quintana or Froome you'd fancy your chances against someone who has a recent GT in the legs when you're deep in the 3rd week of the tour coming on the big climbs. If Contador turns those two over on the climbs and wins the tour then it'll be the most impressive cycling achievement I've witnessed.

Looking forward to see the Yates brothers hopefully performing well.


----------



## GilesM (16 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> A Poels in top form together with someone like Konig or a Deignan I guess takes the pressure off Porte having a bad day



I agree, Poels looked very good on the steep climbs, and able to go for quite a long time.



RobNewcastle said:


> The age old question will also be how much the giro has taken out of Contador. If you were Quintana or Froome you'd fancy your chances against someone who has a recent GT in the legs when you're deep in the 3rd week of the tour coming on the big climbs. If Contador turns those two over on the climbs and wins the tour then it'll be the most impressive cycling achievement I've witnessed.



In the new cleaner (I think, hope) era of cycling that would be impressive.



RobNewcastle said:


> Looking forward to see the Yates brothers hopefully performing well.



That should be good, also Steve Cummins could be good for a few breaks, possible stage win


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2015)

Shall I start a TdF thread to open this up a bit?
Yes, I will!


----------

